# Bột Ăn Dặm Picot Có Tốt Cho Con Không?



## mẹ na (29 Tháng chín 2015)

Phụ nữ chúng mình trong đầu lúc nào cũng chỉ có chồng và con. Từ khi có bé Na đầu óc em suốt ngày chỉ nghĩ đến con thôi mẹ ạ. Con mà gầy mà ốm thì cứ cảm giác như mình là người vô dụng, người mẹ tồi ý.
Na nhà em đến lúc ăn dặm rồi mà em chưa biết nên chọn loại bột nào. Em được cửa hàng tư vấn cho bột ăn dặm Picot. Em cũng chẳng biết thế nào vì chưa thấy quảng cáo trên Tivi bao giờ. Chồng em cứ bảo mua cái gì có thương hiệu cho con, em chẳng biết bột Picot này có thương hiệu không vì em cũng mới nghe thấy.
Các mẹ tư vấn giúp em nha


----------



## mẹ thỏ (29 Tháng chín 2015)

Em nghĩ đến con từng phút ý mẹ ạ. Xa con tiếng đồng hồ đã nhớ lắm rồi  em trả lời vào chủ đề chính nha. Bột Picot này ngon và có thương hiệu lắm ạ. mẹ cứ yên tâm mà dùng cho bé :-bd


----------



## mẹ na (29 Tháng chín 2015)

Bột này của công ty Đức Nam sản xuất phải không nhỉ? Công ty gì mà tên cũng lạ luôn


----------



## mẹ thỏ (29 Tháng chín 2015)

Bột Picot được nhập khẩu nguyên hộp từ Pháp nhé. Đức Nam là công ty nhập khẩu thôi.


----------



## mẹ na (30 Tháng chín 2015)

Em thấy hàng sữa, bột ở Việt Nam toàn là nhập bột về sau đó đóng gói thôi ạ, nhiều hãng ngoại chẳng biết hãng nào là tốt nữa


----------



## mẹ thỏ (30 Tháng chín 2015)

Bột Picot do Tập đoàn Lactalis có trụ sở chính tại Laval – Pháp, với hơn 52.170 nhân viên, là một trong những tập đoàn dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực nghiên cứu và sản xuất ra các sản phẩm sữa, bột cho trẻ em, một trong những nhà cung cấp sữa lớn nhất thế giới.


----------



## mẹ sóc (30 Tháng chín 2015)

Trước em cũng cho soc nhà em ăn Bột Picot, bột pha đươc với sữa con ăn ngon lắm các mẹ ạ! Bón vèo cái là hết đĩa bột, ăn còn thòm thèm ý.


----------



## mẹ thỏ (30 Tháng chín 2015)

Đúng rồi con đang uống sữa cho ăn dặm thì pha luôn bột với sữa, con thích ăn lắm.


----------



## mẹ sóc (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Thấy các mẹ lúc con ăn bột cứ vất vả ninh cái nọ, hầm cái kia, vất cả. Chị bạn em bảo nấu bữa cơm cho 4 người lớn ăn còn không ngại bằng việc nấu bát bột bé xíu cho con. Mà nấu xong chưa chắc con đã ăn. Nghe nản lắm.


----------



## mẹ thỏ (2 Tháng mười 2015)

hix, công nhận là nấu vất vả xong mà con không ăn thì chán lắm  nhưng mà con mới ăn dặm thì sao đã cho con ăn đồ nhiều protein được nhỉ?


----------



## mẹ na (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Bột Picot có cần cho thêm gia vị không các mẹ nhỉ? em mới mua 1 hộp bột vị hoa quả.


----------



## mẹ thỏ (8 Tháng mười 2015)

Có bột ăn dặm Picot nhàn thật đấy, con vừa đầy đủ chất dinh dương mà mẹ thì cũng mất ít thời gian vào việc chăm con hơn.


----------



## mẹ na (8 Tháng mười 2015)

Mẹ thỏ ơi em pha thêm sữa vào bột ăn dặm con thích ăn lắm mà như vậy không biết có nên không nữa


----------



## mẹ thỏ (8 Tháng mười 2015)

Pha với sữa là hoàn toàn ok mà. Lúc em mới tập cho bé ăn dặm em cũng toàn pha với sữa thôi. Em mua sữa Picot pha với bột Picot ngon lắm


----------



## mẹ nấm (8 Tháng mười 2015)

mẹ na đã viết:


> Bột Picot có cần cho thêm gia vị không các mẹ nhỉ? em mới mua 1 hộp bột vị hoa quả.


Không phải thêm gia vị vào bột đâu bạn nhé. Nếu muốn thì bạn có thể có thể cho thêm một ít đường thôi.


----------



## mẹ nấm (9 Tháng mười 2015)

Bột Picot có 5 vị, trước em mua cho bé cả 5 loại luôn, đổi bữa cho bé. Loại nào bé cũng thích ăn.


----------



## mẹ na (9 Tháng mười 2015)

5 vị trong một hộp bột ạ? Hay như thế nào cơ. Được cái em thấy khá ổn là bột Picot bổ sung rất nhiều vitamin


----------



## mẹ nấm (9 Tháng mười 2015)

mẹ nấm đã viết:


> Bột Picot có 5 vị, trước em mua cho bé cả 5 loại luôn, đổi bữa cho bé. Loại nào bé cũng thích ăn.


Các vị đây này mẹ này:
- Bột ăn dặm vị rau củ
- Bột ăn dặm vị hoa quả
- Bột ăn dặm vị gạo và mật ong
- Bột ăn dặm vị táo và mận
- Bột ăn dặm hương vani
Mẹ mua luôn mấy vị mà đổi bữa cho bé, bé sẽ rất thích, tạo cảm giác ngon miệng cho bé.


----------



## mẹ na (10 Tháng mười 2015)

Chị ơi pha bột ăn dặm Picot với sữa Picot tốt lắm ạ?


----------



## mẹ nấm (10 Tháng mười 2015)

Mình toàn pha bột ăn dặm Picot với sữa Picot thôi, con ăn ngon lắm.


----------



## mẹ na (10 Tháng mười 2015)

Em đang cho con uống sữa optimum gold mà không ưng lắm, chẳng thấy con có chuyển biến gì mấy. Sữa Picot là cùng hàng với bột Picot và cũng là sữa ngoại ạ?


----------



## mẹ nấm (10 Tháng mười 2015)

Sữa Picot nhập nguyên lon từ Pháp mẹ nhá, sữa mát con uống tăng cân đều. Thích lắm


----------



## mẹ na (17 Tháng mười 2015)

Hôm trước em vừa mua cho bé 1 hộp bột ăn dặm với một hộp sữa Picot. Lần này kiên trì cho con dùng một thời gian xem kết quả thế nào. Thấy các mẹ khen quá trời...


----------



## mẹ nấm (17 Tháng mười 2015)

Thế mẹ triển khai luôn thôi )8-|:-/:x)


----------



## mẹ na (17 Tháng mười 2015)

Sao trong hộp bột Picot không có thìa mẹ nhỉ? em chịu chẳng biết pha thế nào luôn.


----------



## mẹ nấm (17 Tháng mười 2015)

Mẹ pha tùy vào khẩu vị của bé nhé. Bột ăn dặm không phải là sản phẩm công thức nên có thể pha theo khẩu vị. Còn sữa thì mẹ pha đúng theo HDSD nhé.


----------



## mẹ na (27 Tháng mười 2015)

mẹ nấm đã viết:


> Mẹ pha tùy vào khẩu vị của bé nhé. Bột ăn dặm không phải là sản phẩm công thức nên có thể pha theo khẩu vị. Còn sữa thì mẹ pha đúng theo HDSD nhé.


Em đọc trên Wed thấy bảo bột ăn dặm Picot có tác dụng điều trị một số bệnh tiêu chảy. Em thì nghĩ không phải làm gì có bột ăn dặm mà có tác dụng chữa bệnh.


----------



## mẹ nấm (27 Tháng mười 2015)

mẹ na đã viết:


> Em đọc trên Wed thấy bảo bột ăn dặm Picot có tác dụng điều trị một số bệnh tiêu chảy. Em thì nghĩ không phải làm gì có bột ăn dặm mà có tác dụng chữa bệnh.


Theo mình thì là bột Picot có tác dụng hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa thì đúng hơn.


----------



## mẹ sóc (27 Tháng mười 2015)

Em thấy những cái được của Bột ăn dặm Picot là:
- Bột đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng
- Nhiều vị, ngon
- Giá cả hợp lý


----------



## mẹ nấm (28 Tháng mười 2015)

Các mẹ tham khảo nha: Bột ăn dặm Picot có tác dụng ức chế và tiêu diệt những vi khuẩn gây bệnh xâm nhập vào đường ruột, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, góp phần điều trị một số bệnh về đường tiêu hóa như tiêu chảy, viêm đường tiết niệu…


----------



## mẹ sóc (28 Tháng mười 2015)

Mẹ nói chuẩn đấy. Thực sự là em cho con em ăn bột ăn dặm Picot từ khi bé biết ăn dặm :bzvừa nhàn mà vừa đầy đủ dinh dưỡng. Mẹ chồng em đầu tiên cũng bảo là nấu bột cho con ăn có chất nhưng mà thấy Sóc chịu ăn mới cả mập mạp nên mẹ chẳng nói gì nữa. Còn bảo là bây giờ nuôi con nhàn hơn mẹ ngày xưa.


----------



## mẹ na (28 Tháng mười 2015)

Hix.  Mẹ nào có bảng thành phần dinh dưỡng của bột ăn dặm Picot share em với nhé.


----------



## mẹ sóc (28 Tháng mười 2015)

Bổ sung 9 loại vitamin cần thiết: Bột giàu vitamin, với 9 loại vitamin cần thiết nhất cho giai đoạn bắt đầu ăn dặm của bé gồm vitamin A, D, C, B1, B2, B6, B12, PP và B9.
 Bột không chứa chất bảo quản, gluten.
 Bột thơm ngon, hợp khẩu vị của bé
 Công dụng:
 Ức chế và tiêu diệt những vi khuẩn gây bệnh xâm nhập vào đường ruột.
Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch.
 Góp phần điều trị một số bệnh về đường tiêu hóa như tiêu chảy, viêm đường tiết niệu…
 Giúp tiêu hóa thức ăn dễ dàng hơn, hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt nhất, chữa trị táo bón.
 Giảm cholesterol xấu, giảm tác nhân gây ung thư, viêm do dị ứng.
 Chuyển hóa đường lactoza dễ dàng hơn ở những bệnh nhân bị chứng không dung nạp lactoza.
 Phòng ngừa ung thư ruột kết.


----------



## ga36 (20 Tháng một 2016)

Mình thấy bột picot này dùng cho bé cũng rất tốt nhé. Mẹ nó cứ yên tâm mà cho bé ăn dặm đi hem. :bz:bz:bz . Chúc mẹ nó nuôi con khỏe dạy con ngoan nhá.


----------



## mẹ thỏ (25 Tháng một 2016)

Bột này giờ không bán nữa hay sao ý các mẹ ạ. Em ra cửa hàng chỉ thấy bán sữa Picot thôi. Không có bột đâu ạ


----------



## mẹ sóc (22 Tháng hai 2016)

mẹ thỏ đã viết:


> Bột này giờ không bán nữa hay sao ý các mẹ ạ. Em ra cửa hàng chỉ thấy bán sữa Picot thôi. Không có bột đâu ạ


Em hay mua ở Hồng Minh baby chỗ Láng Hạ ý ạ. Giá cả thấy ổn lắm, hôm trước em mới ra mua sữa cho con thấy vẫn có bán bột Picot đấy, nhưng mà thấy hơi ít. Con em giờ chuyển sang ăn cháo rồi nên cũng chẳng để ý lắm. Còn sữa Picot thì con em vẫn đang uống mà


----------



## mẹ na (23 Tháng hai 2016)

Hình như bột Picot pha được với sữa, mình đang dùng sữa s26 mà pha cùng không biết có sao không nữa cm ạ


----------



## Victoria Jewelry (24 Tháng hai 2016)

em thì chưa có cháu nên không biết khuyên mẹ nó thế nào, các mẹ ai có nhận xét gì thì chia sẻ để cùng học hỏi nhé


----------



## Hoangdungnhi (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

mấy đứa nhỏ nhà em trước giờ chỉ ăn toàn bột ăn dặm bằng bột Cerelac của Nestle thôi í, em thấy bột đó ok lắm, ko làm bé bị táo, mềm mịn nữa nên con thích lắm


----------



## Thuylinhtran (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

nhà em toàn cho con ăn bột ăn dặm của cerelac thôi í, mà trộm vía là con ko bị táo, lại tăng cần đều lắm, các mẹ thử xem nha


----------



## Camtudoan_357 (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

Thuylinhtran đã viết:


> nhà em toàn cho con ăn bột ăn dặm của cerelac thôi í, mà trộm vía là con ko bị táo, lại tăng cần đều lắm, các mẹ thử xem nha


bé nhà mình cũng như mẹ nó, từ bé đến giờ toàn ăn bột ăn dặm cerelac của nestle thôi, trộm vía chắc hợp nên con tăng cân tốt, lại lanh lơi nữa


----------



## Me_Kathy (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

2  mẹ con em thích cái bột gạo lức sữa của nestle í, con thì em cho vào phô mai, còn em thì cho sữa đặc vào pha, thơm lắm, em ăn mà còn thích í


----------



## tranngoctrang (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

mình đang cho con ăn cháo, mà chuẩn bị đi làm lại, ko có thời gian nấu cho con mình cũng đang định tìm hiểu bột ăn dặm, Nghe nhiều mẹ khen cerelac của nestle mềm mịn, thơm, với cả vị như sữa mẹ nên em định mua cho con ăn thử


----------



## Thanhthanh90 (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> mình đang cho con ăn cháo, mà chuẩn bị đi làm lại, ko có thời gian nấu cho con mình cũng đang định tìm hiểu bột ăn dặm, Nghe nhiều mẹ khen cerelac của nestle mềm mịn, thơm, với cả vị như sữa mẹ nên em định mua cho con ăn thử


mấy đứa nhỏ nhà mình cũng toàn cerelac thôi đó mẹ nó, trộm vía  tăng cân đều, ko táo, lại ít bệnh vặt nữa


----------



## Ngochuyen (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

nhắc tới thời gian con ăn dặm đúng là ám ảnh lun, em lúc nào cũng trong tình trạng đầu bù tóc rối cả


----------



## Phucan2505 (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

mình thì dễ lắm, còn thích thì cho ăn, khì nào chán ăn thì bỏ, con mình ko tròn, nhưng ăn khá ngoan, tự giác lắm


----------



## Tramy2010 (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

nghe tới ăn dặm là sợ quá các mẹ ạ, em giờ mà cho con ăn vẫn như đánh trận đến là khổ


----------



## Phuongtrangnguyen (30 Tháng sáu 2016)

mình là ko bao giờ có vụ đi khắp nơi dụ con ăn đâu, ngồi 1 chỗ ăn, ko ăn nữa thì bỏ, trộm vía con ăn khá ngoan


----------



## Shopping (9 Tháng bảy 2016)

lần đầu tiên em nghe thấy tên sữa này đấy ạ


----------

